

Copernicus birthday Google doodle animation  - akaak
http://www.wired.com/geekmom/2013/02/happy-birthday-nicholas-copernicus/
How is this animation done in HTML5? Any other examples like this?
======
akaak
I am curious on how this animation done in HTML5? Any simillar examples out
there that give an idea?

